
MySQL 5.5.4 is Very Exicting - mattyb
http://blog.zawodny.com/2010/04/14/mysql-5-5-4-is-very-exicting/
======
spudlyo
_There are numerous improvements to MySQL replication durability that make it
less likely to encounter problems when a slave crashes and comes back online._

This is a big deal for folks with a lot of replication slaves. Currently slave
crashes often result in inconsistencies due to the way that the relay-log.info
and master.info files are flushed.

------
frio
I was interested to see how many of the bugs from the 5.1 release (which I
haven't touched due to roundhouse slams from the bulk of the community) had
been addressed, so I've had a look at the bugs in Monty's 5.1 GA blog entry -
[http://monty-says.blogspot.com/2008/11/oops-we-did-it-
again-...](http://monty-says.blogspot.com/2008/11/oops-we-did-it-again-
mysql-51-released.html).

Without reviewing them in too much depth, several have been moved to closed in
the bug tracker. There are still a few hairy ones sitting with later targets
(6.0-beta) or sitting in triage waiting for attention, but it does look
promising that several have been addressed.

------
Titanous
Maybe he means _exciting_?

------
jxcole
s/Exicting/Exciting?

------
leej
a few numbers would have been better than 5.5.4 is very exciting

